# Black Friday & Co.



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Approfitterete dei saldi??
Io ho un sacco di cose nel carrello di Amazon, e in altri siti, tutti regali di Natale, ho da poco un'attività commerciale e mi è impossibile andare a fare shopping classico.
Spero di risparmiare qualcosa, anche se non ho capito come funziona....

Voi? Puntate a qualcosa??


----------



## brenin (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Approfitterete dei saldi??
> Io ho un sacco di cose nel carrello di Amazon, e in altri siti, tutti regali di Natale, ho da poco un'attività commerciale e mi è impossibile andare a fare shopping classico.
> Spero di risparmiare qualcosa, anche se non ho capito come funziona....
> 
> Voi? Puntate a qualcosa??


Si, anch'io ho adocchiato qualcosa su Amazon, però per alcuni articoli che mi interessavano ho trovato prezzi migliori da altre parti ( per cui una verifica va sempre fatta.... ).
Per quanto riguarda lo shopping classico lo riservo solo, per ovvie ragioni,per il regalo per mia moglie.... che generalmente ritira lei i pacchi dai corrieri.....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Approfitterete dei saldi??
> Io ho un sacco di cose nel carrello di Amazon, e in altri siti, tutti regali di Natale, ho da poco un'attività commerciale e mi è impossibile andare a fare shopping classico.
> Spero di risparmiare qualcosa, anche se non ho capito come funziona....
> 
> Voi? Puntate a qualcosa??



Ho ordinato questo..... http://www.samsung.com/it/galaxy/gear-s3/ aspetto che arrivi.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ho ordinato questo..... http://www.samsung.com/it/galaxy/gear-s3/ aspetto che arrivi.


Ehhh...ma allora c'hai anche i soldi oltre che...


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Si, anch'io ho adocchiato qualcosa su Amazon, però per alcuni articoli che mi interessavano ho trovato prezzi migliori da altre parti ( per cui una verifica va sempre fatta.... ).
> Per quanto riguarda lo shopping classico lo riservo solo, per ovvie ragioni,per il regalo per mia moglie.... che generalmente ritira lei i pacchi dai corrieri.....


Da me siamo io e mio fratello, principalmente a fare arrivare pacchi. 
Fortunatamente ora posso farmeli arrivare all'attività!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehhh...ma allora c'hai anche i soldi oltre che...


Oltre che cosa? Cosa sai? 


Non sono ricco. Ma non posso di certo lamentarmi.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Oltre che cosa? Cosa sai?
> 
> 
> Non sono ricco. Ma non posso di certo lamentarmi.


So quello che hai detto tu fanfarone!!!
Le foto parlano chiaro!!!

E non svaccarmi il treddi...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Al momento, nel mio carrello ci sono 8 libri, due borse a cintura porta attrezzi, una polsiera magnetica, un set dipingere con i numeri...
Poi conto di metterci i regali per i nipoti: peluche romeo, modellino o set birilli di Spiderman, oggetti delle winx di vario genere,...minchia ma quanto costano!!!! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Al momento, nel mio carrello ci sono 8 libri, due borse a cintura porta attrezzi, una polsiera magnetica, un set dipingere con i numeri...
> Poi conto di metterci i regali per i nipoti: peluche romeo, modellino o set birilli di Spiderman, oggetti delle winx di vario genere,...minchia ma quanto costano!!!! [emoji15][emoji15]


ordinami qualcosa. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ordinami qualcosa. :rotfl:


Un vibratore?


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Al momento, nel mio carrello ci sono 8 libri, due borse a cintura porta attrezzi, una polsiera magnetica, un set dipingere con i numeri...
> Poi conto di metterci i regali per i nipoti: peluche romeo, modellino o set birilli di Spiderman, oggetti delle winx di vario genere,...minchia ma quanto costano!!!! [emoji15][emoji15]


ho guardato e non mi ha attratto niente. Come al solito.   mi devo preoccupare?


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho guardato e non mi ha attratto niente. Come al solito.   mi devo preoccupare?


Non quanto mi preoccupo io per le mie finanze ![emoji23]


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non quanto mi preoccupo io per le mie finanze ![emoji23]


quello e poco ma sicuro:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quello e poco ma sicuro:rotfl:


[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Un vibratore?


 Però poi lo uso su di te.

(se non mi fai invaccare I topic non mi diverto! ) :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Però poi lo uso su di te.
> 
> (se non mi fai invaccare I topic non mi diverto! ) :rotfl:


Mah, dovresti saperlo che non mi è mai piaciuto...

(MaiunagIUoia)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah, dovresti saperlo che non mi è mai piaciuto...
> 
> (MaiunagIUoia)



tu non preoccuparti... ci penso io.


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu non preoccuparti... ci penso io.


Sarei quasi tentata...ma...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarei quasi tentata...ma...


il marito... lo so. :hockey:


----------



## Eliade (23 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il marito... lo so. :hockey:


Come faccio? Lui mi ha promesso fulmini e saette sotto il letto! 
Vi somigliate però, don Giovanni tutti e due..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come faccio? Lui mi ha promesso* fulmini e saette *sotto il letto!
> Vi somigliate però, don Giovanni tutti e due..


stare sopra il letto non era abbastanza comodo? Io non prometto nulla. Contano I fatti


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> stare sopra il letto non era abbastanza comodo? Io non prometto nulla. Contano I fatti


E ma tu concludi solo con le altre!![emoji24]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> E ma tu concludi solo con le altre!![emoji24]


Altre? Sono single ed in astinenza! L'unica cosa che ho concluso nelle ultime settimane sono una decina di serie televisiva


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Altre? Sono single ed in astinenza! L'unica cosa che ho concluso nelle ultime settimane sono una decina di serie televisiva


Ma se non fai che parlare di orgie e cose a tre fatte qua e la...

Beato te che hai finito qualche serie tv...il mio pc è ancora in Olanda!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Comunque questo black friday su Amazon è una bufala.
Ci sono solo le offerte lampo...
Io credevo che tutte le merci sarebbero state scontate, almeno un pochino...invece stamattina apro il carrello e il totale era aumentato. Alcuni oggetti non avevano più lo sconto...[emoji52]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se non fai che parlare di orgie e cose a tre fatte qua e la...
> 
> Beato te che hai finito qualche serie tv...il mio pc è ancora in Olanda!![emoji35][emoji35]


Hai letto male. Ho scritto che la mia ex avrebbe volute ma che non è mai successo. Per forza finisco le serie tv...  



Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque questo black friday su Amazon è una bufala.
> Ci sono solo le offerte lampo...
> Io credevo che tutte le merci sarebbero state scontate, almeno un pochino...invece stamattina apro il carrello e il totale era aumentato. Alcuni oggetti non avevano più lo sconto...[emoji52]


Avevi dubbi?


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hai letto male. Ho scritto che la mia ex avrebbe volute ma che non è mai successo. Per forza finisco le serie tv...
> 
> 
> 
> Avevi dubbi?


Eh vabé, ne spari tante...che ne so quando dici fesserie??

Sinceramente di, speravo di risparmiare qualcosa....poco, ma ci speravo!![emoji853][emoji853]


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh vabé, ne spari tante...che ne so quando dici fesserie??
> 
> Sinceramente di, speravo di risparmiare qualcosa....poco, ma ci speravo!![emoji853][emoji853]


 ho guardato un elettrodomestico interessante (per me) ottimo prezzo, leggo recensioni........ appunto lo scontano tanto non và:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Approfitterete dei saldi??
> Io ho un sacco di cose nel carrello di Amazon, e in altri siti, tutti regali di Natale, ho da poco un'attività commerciale e mi è impossibile andare a fare shopping classico.
> Spero di risparmiare qualcosa, anche se non ho capito come funziona....
> 
> Voi? Puntate a qualcosa??



Fatto stamattina.
Un rasoio Braun a 45 € invece che a 99.
https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B017LSXT2O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh vabé, ne spari tante...che ne so quando dici fesserie??
> 
> [emoji853][emoji853]


siamo qua per farci 4 risate o no?


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho guardato un elettrodomestico interessante (per me) ottimo prezzo, leggo recensioni........ appunto lo scontano tanto non và:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Fatto stamattina.
> Un rasoio Braun a 45 € invece che a 99.
> https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B017LSXT2O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Che culo!! Bellissimo sconto!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> siamo qua per farci 4 risate o no?


Ah io pensavo che volevi concludere qualcosa!! [emoji23]

Va beh...qui non mi resta che tornare da skorpio!! [emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ah io pensavo che volevi concludere qualcosa!! [emoji23]
> 
> Va beh...qui non mi resta che tornare da skorpio!! [emoji23]


ok concludiamo. 



































addio. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok concludiamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi lasci così?? [emoji24]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi lasci così?? [emoji24]


me lo hai chiesto. So capire quando non sono desiderato.


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> me lo hai chiesto. So capire quando non sono desiderato.


Ma quando mai!!! Non sono stata io!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma quando mai!!! Non sono stata io!!


ricorderò questo Black Friday come il giorno più nero dell'ultimo periodo

Illuso ed abbandonato in un angolo per l'ennesima volta in poco tempo. Non troverò mai più la pace. :hockey:

Devo ricominciare con le droghe


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ricorderò questo Black Friday come il giorno più nero dell'ultimo periodo
> 
> Illuso ed abbandonato in un angolo per l'ennesima volta in poco tempo. Non troverò mai più la pace. :hockey:
> 
> Devo ricominciare con le droghe


Noooooo...non fare così pucci pucci...
Vieni che ti coccolo un po'...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Noooooo...non fare così pucci pucci...
> Vieni che ti coccolo un po'...[emoji23][emoji23]


preferisco la mia amica Maria. Lei almeno è affidabile. Avevo smesso dopo anni di terapia....è stato più difficile che smettere di bere. 

Cazzo ho appena rovesciato la bottiglia di Rhum. :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> preferisco la mia amica Maria. Lei almeno è affidabile. Avevo smesso dopo anni di terapia....è stato più difficile che smettere di bere.
> 
> Cazzo ho appena rovesciato la bottiglia di Rhum. :unhappy:


Chi cacchio è 'sta stronza di Maria??[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]

Anche se vuoi lasciarmi non vuol dire che puoi andare con la prima zoccola che incontri!!!


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ricorderò questo Black Friday come il giorno più nero dell'ultimo periodo
> 
> Illuso ed abbandonato in un angolo per l'ennesima volta in poco tempo. Non troverò mai più la pace. :hockey:
> 
> Devo ricominciare con le droghe


Macché giorno nero.

Mi pare un Black friday in bianco


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Macché giorno nero.
> 
> Mi pare un Black friday in bianco


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Macché giorno nero.
> 
> Mi pare un Black friday in bianco


e magari fosse solo oggi! :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Chi cacchio è 'sta stronza di Maria??[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> 
> Anche se vuoi lasciarmi non vuol dire che puoi andare con la prima zoccola che incontri!!!


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e magari fosse solo oggi! :rotfl:


Insomma una costante verso cui hai fatto il callo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Insomma una costante verso cui hai fatto il callo


Già... era da tempo che non facevo 16 giorni di fila così. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Già... era da tempo che non facevo 16 giorni di fila così. :rotfl:


Ah, ma vabbè... Bisogna sempre chiarirsi su cosa si intende per un casino di tempo.

 Io ad esempio sono in lizza per i sedici anni


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah, ma vabbè... Bisogna sempre chiarirsi su cosa si intende per un casino di tempo.
> 
> Io ad esempio sono in lizza per i sedici anni


E' un numero destinato ad aumentare ed anche di molto ma non penso che cercherò di emularti. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> E' un numero destinato ad aumentare ed anche di molto ma non penso che cercherò di emularti. :rotfl:


Uhm, si. In effetti lo sconsiglio vivamente anch'io, di imitarmi.

Un po' come quando i fachiri raccomandano ai bambini di non provarci a casa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Uhm, si. In effetti lo sconsiglio vivamente anch'io, di imitarmi.
> 
> Un po' come quando i fachiri raccomandano ai bambini di non provarci a casa


Saresti giustificabile solo se fossi over 80! :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Saresti giustificabile solo se fossi over 80! :rotfl:


Conto di arrivarci anche solo per dire oramai è tardi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Conto di arrivarci anche solo per dire oramai è tardi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e magari fosse solo oggi! :rotfl:


Ma se mezzo forum è qui per te...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> View attachment 13360


Ah...[emoji13]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma se mezzo forum è qui per te...



se vabbè! La parte maschile. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se vabbè! La parte maschile. :rotfl:


Potrebbe essere interessante...volevi una cosa a tre, facciamolo!! [emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere interessante...volevi una cosa a tre, facciamolo!! [emoji23]


io te e chi?


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io te e chi?


Come chi?
 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]....o no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come chi?
> @_Skorpio_....o no?


ok. però venite voi a casa mia.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Come chi?
> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]....o no?





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok. però venite voi a casa mia.


A me potrebbe anche andare bene... Però voglio una cosa di passione


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me potrebbe anche andare bene... Però voglio una cosa di passione


 basta che non mi tocchi! :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me potrebbe anche andare bene... Però voglio una cosa di passione





OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basta che non mi tocchi! :rotfl:


 vi sconsiglio di farlo al buio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vi sconsiglio di farlo al buio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



contaci :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> basta che non mi tocchi! :rotfl:


Eh quello.. per la nulla esperienza che possa aver avuto, ma è un po' difficoltoso :rotfl:

Ci si sopporterà.. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh quello.. per la nulla esperienza che possa aver avuto, ma è un po' difficoltoso :rotfl:
> 
> Ci si sopporterà.. :rotfl:


hai capito il senso :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai capito il senso :rotfl:


Si farà finta di essere tutti moderni e emancipati, per rimediare la trombata :rotfl:

Che poi è quello che (mi sa) fa un bel po' di gente ( il fare finta di qualcosa, per.....  )


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok. però venite voi a casa mia.[/QUOTE [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] passami a prendere!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A me potrebbe anche andare bene... Però voglio una cosa di passione


Cioè?


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vi sconsiglio di farlo al buio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh..io andrei comunque bene...credo [emoji28]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Che poi è quello che (mi sa) fa un bel po' di gente ( il fare finta di qualcosa, per.....  *)


Devo proprio l'unico pirla al mondo che non sta più con la donna che ama e con cui il sesso era fantastico .....


scusate il post serioso. Era più un "pensare ad alta voce".


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh quello.. per la nulla esperienza che possa aver avuto, ma è un po' difficoltoso :rotfl:
> 
> Ci si sopporterà.. :rotfl:


Eh..fate il sacrificio....


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Devo proprio l'unico pirla al mondo che non sta più con la donna che ama e con cui il sesso era fantastico .....
> 
> 
> scusate il post serioso. Era più un "pensare ad alta voce".


Ma tu non amavi me? O [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]? O [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION]?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh..io andrei comunque bene...credo [emoji28]


il pericolo cara non lo corri tu. Anche se.....potresti trovarti esclusa ma spettatrice in caso di .....:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pericolo cara non lo corri tu. Anche se.....potresti trovarti esclusa ma spettatrice in caso di .....:rotfl:


Potrebbe essere interessante però...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma tu non amavi me? O @_ginevra_? O @_Nocciola_?


Solo di te...



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il pericolo cara non lo corri tu. Anche se.....potresti trovarti esclusa ma spettatrice in caso di .....:rotfl:


Ma magari! sai quanti problemi in meno? Invece niente.... continuano ad attirarmi solo le donne. :unhappy:


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Devo proprio l'unico pirla al mondo che non sta più con la donna che ama e con cui il sesso era fantastico .....
> 
> 
> scusate il post serioso. Era più un "pensare ad alta voce".


 ora sono curiosa, ti riferisci alla barista?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere interessante però...[emoji23][emoji23]


scordatelo. Te fai il divisorio tra me e Skorpio. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ora sono curiosa, ti riferisci alla barista?


si


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Solo di te...
> 
> 
> 
> Ma magari! sai quanti problemi in meno? Invece niente.... continuano ad attirarmi solo le donne. :unhappy:


Ammmmmmmmmooooreeeeeeee!!!!

Il mio cuore sta facendo bum bum per te!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ammmmmmmmmooooreeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Il mio cuore sta facendo bum bum per te!![emoji23][emoji23]


Le cardiopatie sono un pericolo. Prova con il veganismo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ammmmmmmmmooooreeeeeeee!!!!
> 
> Il mio cuore sta facendo bum bum per te!![emoji23][emoji23]


e va beh, ma leggi anche qualche altra riga sopra, prima di entusiasmarti:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> scordatelo. Te fai il divisorio tra me e Skorpio. :rotfl:


Eh vabé, non è che posso mettermi uno scafandro per fare sesso.
Va beh il sesso sicuro...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va beh, ma leggi anche qualche altra riga sopra, prima di entusiasmarti:rotfl:


Quello era un intermezzo pubblicitario tra le pagine di questo cazzeggio forumistico. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Le cardiopatie sono un pericolo. Prova con il veganismo.


Sai che ci ho provato?
Ma la mortadella vince su tutto...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e va beh, ma leggi anche qualche altra riga sopra, prima di entusiasmarti:rotfl:


Che mi sono persa? Non riesco a starvi dietro...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sai che ci ho provato?
> Ma la mortadella vince su tutto...


Te la do io la mortadella... ma di legno. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Te la do io la mortadella... ma di legno. :rotfl:


Uffa....che ci posso fare se lo spermatozoo che ha vinto era affamato?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uffa....che ci posso fare se lo spermatozoo che ha vinto era affamato?


:rotfl:cucino pure molto bene.....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che mi sono persa? Non riesco a starvi dietro...


è ancora innamorato della barista


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

> Fino ad un certo punto.
> Mi alzo alle 5, lavoro oltre 12 ore al giorno senza interruzioni, lavoro anche di domenica, non conosco feste....


 @_Ginevra65_
 vedi.... praticamente stesso copione del precedente. :rotfl:




Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è ancora innamorato della barista


Ti però non mi aiuti! :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:cucino pure molto bene.....


Beeeennnneeee....ti ci vorrà un patrimonio per sfamarmi!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]
> vedi.... praticamente stesso copione del precedente. :rotfl:


le trovi tutte tu


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> @_Ginevra65_
> vedi.... praticamente stesso copione del precedente. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


 ti sto mettendo in guardia, devo aiutare anche il frigorifero in caso di una tua delusione:rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beeeennnneeee....ti ci vorrà un patrimonio per sfamarmi!!!


naaaaaa....  .... ti sfamo con altro. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è ancora innamorato della barista


Non conosco la sua storia o forse, molto probabilmente, non me la ricordo.

In casi come questi sono una disagiata...non so mai che dire.


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> @_Ginevra65_
> vedi.... praticamente stesso copione del precedente. :rotfl:
> 
> 
> ...


Giuro che non ci conosciamo!! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sto mettendo in guardia, devo aiutare anche il frigorifero in caso di una tua delusione:rotfl:


Che vorreste dire? [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> naaaaaa....  .... ti sfamo con altro. :rotfl:


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> le trovi tutte tu


MINCHIA! :unhappy:



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti sto mettendo in guardia, devo aiutare anche il frigorifero in caso di una tua delusione:rotfl:


io mangio meno e aumento il carico di attività fisica.... funziono al contrario


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Mi sento esclusa e infelice...[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non conosco la sua storia o forse, molto probabilmente, non me la ricordo.
> 
> *In casi come questi sono una disagiata*...non so mai che dire.


dimmi che mi "userai" cosi tanto che non ricorderò più il mio nome. :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sento esclusa e infelice...[emoji24][emoji24]


esclusa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non conosco la sua storia o forse, molto probabilmente, non me la ricordo.
> 
> In casi come questi sono una disagiata...non so mai che dire.


ah l'amore, leggi solo i vostri messaggi affettuosi e non le confessioni


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> dimmi che mi "userai" cosi tanto che non ricorderò più il mio nome. :rotfl:


Ti userò come un mocho vileda.
Ti sfrutteró così tanto che nemmeno il ricambio originale ti farò sentire come prima!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ah l'amore, leggi solo i vostri messaggi affettuosi e non le confessioni


Occhio non vede, cuore non duole...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> OcchiVerdi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok. però venite voi a casa mia.[/QUOTE [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] passami a prendere!!
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che vorreste dire? [emoji35][emoji35]


se poi assalti il frigorifero perché triste e sconsolata?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti userò come un mocho vileda.
> Ti sfrutteró così tanto che nemmeno il ricambio originale ti farò sentire come prima!!


mi sto già strizzando nel secchio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> continuano ad attirarmi solo le donne. :unhappy:


Bisognerebbe modernizzarsi.. per stare al passo coi tempi

La mia nonnina me lo diceva sempre


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh.. per gli affari grossi come questo, un minimo mi devo organizzare..
> ...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se poi assalti il frigorifero perché triste e sconsolata?


Quelli sono danni collaterali!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mi sto già strizzando nel secchio! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Caro come ruoti bene!!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Aspetta aspetta...mi sono persa!
> ...


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > O non si era detto che passo a prenderti e si va a casa di occhi?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > O non si era detto che passo a prenderti e si va a casa di occhi?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti hanno tagliato fuori
> ...


Da dove sbuchi tu? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti hanno tagliato fuori
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ahh ok ok...a che ora passi caro?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oh cazzo.. hai visto che finaccia si fa a volte a pensare ai triangoli?
> ...


Uffa...non puoi skorpio!!!


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eliade ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Eh ho capito.. ma ti strusci troppo a uno dei due di coppia di maschi.. poi l'altro ci rimane un po male..
> ...


Ma ci sei solo tu nel mio cuore!![emoji176][emoji173][emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Comunque fino ad ora ho creduto di postare nel 3d del mio ritorno...invece stavo tranquillamente svaccando quello dei saldi...[emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ci sei solo tu nel mio cuore!![emoji176][emoji173][emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]


Ecco brava.. mi devi incoraggiare, far sentire importante

Lo sai che ogni tanto ci tengo a sentire queste stronzate :mexican:


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco brava.. mi devi incoraggiare, far sentire importante
> 
> Lo sai che ogni tanto ci tengo a sentire queste stronzate :mexican:


[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


Lo vedi come mi capisci?

Per questo ti amo...

Tu sai come tirarmi su.. e quindi sai anche come tirarmi giù... 

Come tirare un burattino su e giù con i fili..

E adesso mi mandi in cielo...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

*...*

[video=youtube;EHOURjjMTkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHOURjjMTkQ[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Oh cazzo.. hai visto che finaccia si fa a volte a pensare ai triangoli?
> ...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo vedi come mi capisci?
> 
> Per questo ti amo...
> 
> ...


Dopo ogni salita c'è sempre una discesa...
...però non può piovere per sempre...


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;EHOURjjMTkQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHOURjjMTkQ[/video]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] con la giusta complicità, ti faccio vivere sensazioni mai provate.
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe modernizzarsi.. per stare al passo coi tempi
> 
> La mia nonnina me lo diceva sempre


Giammai.



Eliade ha detto:


> Caro come ruoti bene!!


Questo è nulla. 


Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ci sei solo tu nel mio cuore!![emoji176][emoji173][emoji8][emoji8][emoji7][emoji7]


Merda. Niente sono proprio sfigato


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giammai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma credevo che tu volessi stare in qualche altra parte!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

Comunque che cazzo di fatica tenere il piede in due staffe...qui lo dico e qui lo nego!![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Novembre 2017)

*Una volta.*

Niente..... prendo atto del vostro amore perpetuo e scivolo via. Resterò attaccato al momento in cui pensavo che il poliamore potesse funzionare. Invece no.  

Troverò la mia strada tra le braccia della solitudine.  Una vera compagna.


----------



## Eliade (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Niente..... prendo atto del vostro amore perpetuo e scivolo via. Resterò attaccato al momento in cui pensavo che il poliamore potesse funzionare. Invece no.
> 
> Troverò la mia strada tra le braccia della solitudine.  Una vera compagna.


Noooooooo....non può finire così...senza la scopata scafandrata!!!


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Skorpio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] con la giusta complicità, ti faccio vivere sensazioni mai provate.
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (24 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Niente..... prendo atto del vostro amore perpetuo e scivolo via. Resterò attaccato al momento in cui pensavo che il poliamore potesse funzionare. Invece no.
> 
> Troverò la mia strada tra le braccia della solitudine.  Una vera compagna.


Cosa sono questi funerali??

Allegria!!!


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Comunque, alla fine, oggi un oggetto che avevo scartato è finito in un'offerta lampo...ho risparmiato 5€!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]
Altro regalino della winx...PRESO!!!


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Sono indecisa su cosa regalare ad un nipotino: il personaggio del vecchio saggio elfo, oppure il peluche di Romeo?
Insomma...i miei nipoti una cosa normale no eh???[emoji24]


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono indecisa su cosa regalare ad un nipotino: il personaggio del vecchio saggio elfo, oppure il peluche di Romeo?
> Insomma...i miei nipoti una cosa normale no eh???[emoji24]



Oggi pure io sono stata immersa nello shopping prenatalizio, praticamente mi sono murata in un toys center e ne sono uscita più morta che viva. Romeo è quello dei pj mask, giusto?

Quanti anni ha tuo nipote?


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Oggi pure io sono stata immersa nello shopping prenatalizio, praticamente mi sono murata in un toys center e ne sono uscita più morta che viva. Romeo è quello dei pj mask, giusto?
> 
> Quanti anni ha tuo nipote?


Si, Romeo è il boss dei cattivi di pj mask. 
Uno dei miei nipoti, due anni e mezzo, lo adora. Se gli chiedi chi è lui, geco o gattoboy...lui risponde "meo". [emoji23]
Poi ha conosciuto il cartone "ben & holly" e ha deciso che lui è il "vecchio saggio elfo"...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Poi ho la nipote più grande, 6 anni, patita delle winx. Personaggio preferito: flora. Con lei è facile, ho preso: coperta delle winx, telo mare di flora, libricino con protagonista flora, 12 braccialetti di raso con i nomi delle winx a strass, magazine winx con diario segreto e bracciale con scomparto segreto, casetta di flora...e penso che presto arriverà il raccoglitore delle carte winx con le carte, e un set delle winx da colorare pieno di sticker e il telefono da Camera.

Poi ho l'ultimo nipote di poco più di un anno. Non so che prendere...credo un set di birilli di Spiderman, oppure un peluche.

Tu come stai messa??


----------



## disincantata (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, Romeo è il boss dei cattivi di pj mask.
> Uno dei miei nipoti, due anni e mezzo, lo adora. Se gli chiedi chi è lui, geco o gattoboy...lui risponde "meo". [emoji23]
> Poi ha conosciuto il cartone "ben & holly" e ha deciso che lui è il "vecchio saggio elfo"...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> ...



Invidia.  Noi   neppure un nipote vicino da festeggiare.  Anzi , una piccola piccola ma a 100 km. Che regali ad una bimba di 8 mesi?


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, Romeo è il boss dei cattivi di pj mask.
> Uno dei miei nipoti, due anni e mezzo, lo adora. Se gli chiedi chi è lui, geco o gattoboy...lui risponde "meo". [emoji23]
> Poi ha conosciuto il cartone "ben & holly" e ha deciso che lui è il "vecchio saggio elfo"...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> ...


Io sto messa con un figlio di quasi tre anni: più o meno coetaneo del tuo nipotino. Allora: anche lui fanatico dei pj mask. Gli ho regalato un libro bellissimo dei suoi eroi preferiti. Poi gli ho preso un gioco fichissimo  . Praticamente un ippopotamo che da un tubo "spara" in aria farfalle e lucciole fosforescenti. Il gioco sta nel beccarne il più possibile con un retino. Oggi invece gli ho comprato le famose costruzioni  "a pettine" (due confezioni per circa 200 pezzi) e il set (originale della vileda ) per le pulizie domestiche, che sarà il regalo dei nonni


----------



## Foglia (25 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invidia.  Noi   neppure un nipote vicino da festeggiare.  Anzi , una piccola piccola ma a 100 km. Che regali ad una bimba di 8 mesi?


8 mesi.... Che cucciola  

Mmmm... Vediamo.

Escludo ovviamente sonagli, anellini che credo già abbia. Li ha i lego soft? 
Buoni e morbidi da assaggiare, e comunque le prime costruzioni prendono forma. Ci giocherà per un bel po'


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invidia.  Noi   neppure un nipote vicino da festeggiare.  Anzi , una piccola piccola ma a 100 km. Che regali ad una bimba di 8 mesi?


Nemmeno loro abitano vicini, farò una scappata appena possibile per dargli un bacio.

Ho altri 3 nipoti ma, mi dispiace ammetterlo, le nostre famiglie non si frequentano tanto...anche se ci vogliamo un bene dell'anima e siamo sempre vicini nel momento del bisogno.
Però non essendoci frequentazione, non ci scambiamo i regali..

A 8 mesi ben poco, o regali alla mamma qualcosa di utile, oppure un giochino specifico per quell'età (che di solito sono sonagli). Io regalai 50€ e una scorta di salviette intime baby. 

[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Eliade (25 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io sto messa con un figlio di quasi tre anni: più o meno coetaneo del tuo nipotino. Allora: anche lui fanatico dei pj mask. Gli ho regalato un libro bellissimo dei suoi eroi preferiti. Poi gli ho preso un gioco fichissimo  . Praticamente un ippopotamo che da un tubo "spara" in aria farfalle e lucciole fosforescenti. Il gioco sta nel beccarne il più possibile con un retino. Oggi invece gli ho comprato le famose costruzioni  "a pettine" (due confezioni per circa 200 pezzi) e il set (originale della vileda ) per le pulizie domestiche, che sarà il regalo dei nonni


Che figata il gioco con le farfalle!!
Io pensavo al peluche di Romeo..ma dimmi un po' di queste costruzioni a pettine???


----------



## ologramma (26 Novembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Invidia.  Noi   neppure un nipote vicino da festeggiare.  Anzi , una piccola piccola ma a 100 km. Che regali ad una bimba di 8 mesi?


disi ciao .io altro nipotino di circa tre mesi .
La mia signora  ed io come appoggio e autista ,ci stiamo approntando per regali di natale , dai che prima o poi le tue bambine ti faranno questo immenso regalo:up:


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Uff..che brutta vita quella della zia zitella!!!

...Forse dovrei trovarmi un marito vero....[emoji30]


----------



## ologramma (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uff..che brutta vita quella della zia zitella!!!
> 
> ...Forse dovrei trovarmi un marito vero....[emoji30]


non si chiede l'età ad una donzella , spero che non sia come ai miei tempi si dava della zitella a ragazze prossime ai trentanni , con i tempi di adesso l'asticella si è spostata di molto .
Per trovare un marito come dici tu ,vero, basterebbe chiederlo alle *stroliche *oggi ragazze avete tante incognite quindi vale sempre il detto :era meglio prima 
Ora fate le prove cosa che a noi ci era preclusa e quindi le relazioni le prendete (forze sbaglio ma non credo) con più filosofia


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> non si chiede l'età ad una donzella , spero che non sia come ai miei tempi si dava della zitella a ragazze prossime ai trentanni , con i tempi di adesso l'asticella si è spostata di molto .
> Per trovare un marito come dici tu ,vero, basterebbe chiederlo alle *stroliche *oggi ragazze avete tante incognite quindi vale sempre il detto :era meglio prima [emoji14]
> Ora fate le prove cosa che a noi ci era preclusa e quindi le relazioni le prendete (forze sbaglio ma non credo) con più filosofia


Ho passato la trentina ahimè...
...Comunque tranquilli, mi è già passata la voglia di matrimonio...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Che figata il gioco con le farfalle!!
> Io pensavo al peluche di Romeo..ma dimmi un po' di queste costruzioni a pettine???


Le costruzioni a pettine sono una alternativa al classico lego. Al posto dei mattoncini ci sono appunto questi blocchi che assomigliano a pettino, o spazzole, che si incastrano tra loro in varie posizioni. Belli, ovviamente ci giocherò anch'io  
Sono un po' diversi dal classico lego, anche se la finalità creativa e' identica. Qui da noi sono poco usati, infatti trovarli e' abbastanza faticoso  

Io da telefono non riesco a mettere il link. Se vai su Google, comunque, e digiti costruzioni a pettine, ne trovi diversi.


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Le costruzioni a pettine sono una alternativa al classico lego. Al posto dei mattoncini ci sono appunto questi blocchi che assomigliano a pettino, o spazzole, che si incastrano tra loro in varie posizioni. Belli, ovviamente ci giocherò anch'io
> Sono un po' diversi dal classico lego, anche se la finalità creativa e' identica. Qui da noi sono poco usati, infatti trovarli e' abbastanza faticoso
> 
> Io da telefono non riesco a mettere il link. Se vai su Google, comunque, e digiti costruzioni a pettine, ne trovi diversi.


Ora provo su Amazon!!
Comunque sono salva...mia cugina mi ha detto che posso ampliare la ricerca, Romeo e il vecchio saggio elfo non sono gli unici!!!!
Siiiiiiii!!!


----------



## Eliade (26 Novembre 2017)

Trovati su Amazon, 50 pr., poco più di 12€..
Ora chiedo a mia cugina se possono piacere!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Trovati su Amazon, 50 pr., poco più di 12€..
> Ora chiedo a mia cugina se possono piacere!!![emoji7][emoji7]


Sono una figata.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2017)

Volevo regalarmi qualcosa di carino a conclusione di questo Black friday che friday più non è. Tra l'altro ero con i miei genitori, che a fare acquisti anche un po' fuori mio budget attuale, per la loro bimba un po' cresciuta e un po' sfigata, non si tirano indietro  

Morale?

Integrazione regalo natalizio dei nonni al nipote, maglietta strabella.

Poi maglietta "da battaglia" scontatissima presa da me per il pupo 

Mi infilo alla fine in Feltrinelli, CONVINTA di regalarmi un buon libro.
Ne esco con"Al supermercato", libro interattivo per bambini  :facepalm:

Ora torno a casa, mi butterò sulle lasagne.


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Volevo regalarmi qualcosa di carino a conclusione di questo Black friday che friday più non è. Tra l'altro ero con i miei genitori, che a fare acquisti anche un po' fuori mio budget attuale, per la loro bimba un po' cresciuta e un po' sfigata, non si tirano indietro
> 
> Morale?
> 
> ...


Poi uno dice che ingrassa....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Poi uno dice che ingrassa....[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Touché....


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Touché....


Non dirlo a me, che ieri mia madre si è superata!!
Paccheri con zucchine, pancetta, crema di Asiago e parmigiano!
Io poi ho comprato il semifreddo al tiramisù.
Mi sono fatta ciotta...ancora di più...


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non dirlo a me, che ieri mia madre si è superata!!
> Paccheri con zucchine, pancetta, crema di Asiago e parmigiano!
> Io poi ho comprato il semifreddo al tiramisù.
> Mi sono fatta ciotta...ancora di più...


Ieri mia madre, dopo avermi saziato con il brasato, mi ha detto che sono grassa. Senza mezze parole 

Dimagrirò, sempre stata magretta 
Purtroppo è un periodo in cui gira così, quando mi decido li perderò


----------



## Orbis Tertius (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque fino ad ora ho creduto di postare nel 3d del mio ritorno...invece stavo tranquillamente svaccando quello dei saldi...[emoji30][emoji30]


Tranquilla, stai svaccando una cosa che è una gran vaccata: il black friday.
Robaccia 
[video=youtube_share;wGn2lMmLNLo]https://youtu.be/wGn2lMmLNLo[/video]


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ieri mia madre, dopo avermi saziato con il brasato, mi ha detto che sono grassa. Senza mezze parole
> 
> Dimagrirò, sempre stata magretta
> Purtroppo è un periodo in cui gira così, quando mi decido li perderò


[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


Venite a vivere un paio di mesi a casa mia e vi metto tutte a dieta. :rotfl:Altro che feste!


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Venite a vivere un paio di mesi a casa mia e vi metto tutte a dieta. :rotfl:Altro che feste!


Alla seconda ora diventi invitante tu..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Alla seconda ora diventi invitante tu..


cazzo non l'ho capita!


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzo non l'ho capita!


ti mangiano!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ti mangiano!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma vaaaa... la fame sta più in testa che nella panza. "ghè pensi mi" :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma vaaaa... la fame sta più in testa che nella panza. "ghè pensi mi" :rotfl:


ginnastica da camera????


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ma vaaaa... la fame sta più in testa che nella panza. "ghè pensi mi" :rotfl:


C'ho la testa nello stomaco allora![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> C'ho la testa nello stomaco allora![emoji23][emoji23]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi mandi un foto?


----------



## Eliade (27 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi mandi un foto?


Della testa o dello stomaco?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della testa o dello stomaco?


essendo una nell altro credo sia impossibile fare due foto separate. O sbaglio?


----------



## Eliade (28 Novembre 2017)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> essendo una nell altro credo sia impossibile fare due foto separate. O sbaglio?


Quanto resisti alle cose splatter??[emoji57]


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Novembre 2017)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quanto resisti alle cose splatter??[emoji57]


mi fanno ridere.


----------

